# fish point lodge blind?



## flavo (Aug 30, 2004)

How does this work? Fish point lodge says they rent open water blinds and ground blinds on the bay. If this is public water and I get to one before a paying customer how can they toss me out? The only way I can see this working is if they have registered pontoons that they have turned into blinds. Has anyone here used this service? If so could you tell us about it?


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

That's a good question. A person could probably hire some people to camp in blinds all night, and rent them out to other people.


----------



## kbar (Aug 12, 2009)

flavo said:


> How does this work? Fish point lodge says they rent open water blinds and ground blinds on the bay. If this is public water and I get to one before a paying customer how can they toss me out? The only way I can see this working is if they have registered pontoons that they have turned into blinds. Has anyone here used this service? If so could you tell us about it?


 Most of the blinds on the bay are registered pontoons.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

flavo said:


> How does this work? Fish point lodge says they rent open water blinds and ground blinds on the bay. If this is public water and I get to one before a paying customer how can they toss me out?



I've got an idea, how about getting out there and setting up your own program instead of worrying about how to cowbird off someone else's hard work and expense?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

kbar said:


> Most of the blinds on the bay are registered pontoons.


I wouldn't say "most", because there are an awful lot of stilt blinds anchored to the bottom. But Fish Point Lodge uses pontoons (boats), and they're anchored out there with their name, etc. So they're their property, not a "blind". I've hunted with them several times and used their blinds. I guarantee they'll be filled on the opener.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

ScavengerMan said:


> I've got an idea, how about getting out there and setting up your own program instead of worrying about how to cowbird off someone else's hard work and expense?


He didn't say that *He* was going to do it ? It was an inquiry to know if anyone knew how they could legally do this. Steady as she goes mate......


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Mike L said:


> He didn't say that *He* was going to do it ? It was an inquiry to know if anyone knew how they could legally do this. Steady as she goes mate......



Perhaps that was a little edgy, but it's easy to be that way as the season approaches and some people (not necessarily the OP) are straining their brains figuring out how they can mooch off of other people's effort. For those who are worried about the legality of getting kicked out of other people's floating blinds there is still enough time to get out there and set one up!

BTW, Doug and Chris at Fish Point Lodge do a wonderful job of accommodating hunters and are recommended highly most who have stayed with them. One thing I will mention if you use them is bring your own decoys. Most of us have them comming out the wazoo and it seems kind of ridiculous to rent them when hunting their blinds.....


----------



## flavo (Aug 30, 2004)

ScavengerMan said:


> I've got an idea, how about getting out there and setting up your own program instead of worrying about how to cowbird off someone else's hard work and expense?


GOT DAMN! It was a question that came up on a slow day of work. I was just wondering. 

I am in for the opener at fish point am. I have a place on Sand Point with a boat and all the water I want. I have a family mamber with 2500 acers of land in south west michigan, corn, wheat, and some flooded timber. I have a great spot for the mid zone at grandmas house and friends that show me a good time also. 

I need nothing from anyone, it was just a question and it is still not answered. You friends with that Storm guy?:lol:

Boarding a registered boat would be tresspassing is this how they do it? A stick blind would be a different story. Someone here must have used them they have a great reputation how was it?


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

The second part to that question would be what could stop me from parking my boat blind right next to theirs. I understand it is a private boat but it is anchored in public water, and I hate the idea of some commercial operation staking claim to public water.........before anyone rips me, I wouldn't do that unless they have them parked right on the only "x" in town, but it is just a hypothetical question.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

flavo said:


> ...Boarding a registered boat would be tresspassing is this how they do it? A stick blind would be a different story. Someone here must have used them they have a great reputation how was it?


Easy there Flavo...(and don't bring up the "S" word again, as in Stormwigeon :lol

I thought we did answer your question? The blinds that Fish Point Lodge has out there are pontoons...boats. They just happen to be without motor, and camoed up with brush. But it's no different than me leaving my 17' Alaskan with blind on it out there anchored overnight (not that I'd do that, but I could) You can't jump in my boat and use it either...it's my property, anchored with a line, not a "blind".

The stilt blinds, made out of wood, chicken wire, etc., etc. that are scattered around out on the bay (you say you have a place on Sand Pt. so you know the type I'm referring to) are "blinds" not boats, and are anchored on public bottomland. Therefore the law is first come - first served for those true blinds. Does that do it, or am I missing your question altogether?

And as far as their reputation, I've been one of the people who are vocal on this and other boards that in my experience, they are top notch people. We've rented blinds (with decoys) from them, and stayed at the lodge, and I can just say we've never been disatisfied. Have we always shot limits? Heck no...it's still hunting. We've had good days and not so good days. But the food, company, and beds are always a welcome thing after a day in a cold duck blind.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

bvd7 said:


> The second part to that question would be what could stop me from parking my boat blind right next to theirs. I understand it is a private boat but it is anchored in public water, and I hate the idea of some commercial operation staking claim to public water.........before anyone rips me, I wouldn't do that unless they have them parked right on the only "x" in town, but it is just a hypothetical question.


You could Brad. Nothing in the law is stopping you from doing that. Now I wouldn't recommend it either, but you could. I guess eithics would say you shouldn't, but then again who's to say what's ethical? Are they "claiming" a spot? I guess kind of they are. But honestly I've hunted the bay there at Sebewaing quite a lot, as I know some of you have, from blinds they put out there, or from my own boat. Their "blinds" are not really in "hot spots". Oh sure, there are better spots than others, and on some days you'd swear they're the only ones shooting. But it's just not true. I've been out there when the boat blinds are doing all the shooting. But there's a lot of room out there, and you can sometimes be 300 yds. down wind from one of their blinds and do just fine. As in most waterfowling, it depends on the wind direction, and how finicky the birds are. When new birds are down, they'll decoy out there to almost anything. Heck you could probably have a blaze orange boat and still shoot 'em when the birds want in.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

ScavengerMan said:


> ...BTW, Doug and Chris at Fish Point Lodge do a wonderful job of accommodating hunters and are recommended highly most who have stayed with them. One thing I will mention if you use them is bring your own decoys. Most of us have them comming out the wazoo and it seems kind of ridiculous to rent them when hunting their blinds.....


Yes you can use your own dekes to save a little cash. But here's my take on it...the times we've gone to the lodge and rented a blind, we've always used their dekes. Why? Because the only time we do rent their blinds is when my buds and I want to be lazy and feel a bit "pampered". If I'm paying for their blind, which includes a ride out to it in the morning, why not have them set the dekes for me? Yep, pure laziness...I admit. But hell, if I'm paying for it, let them get up at 4am, cook breakfast for us, take us out to the blind, drop our lazy ass off, and pick us up later on. Again, I wouldn't do this often, but once in a while it's nice to be pampered. :evilsmile


----------



## 30"Barrel (Aug 10, 2008)

You will not get a 17 alasken any where near doug's blinds unless you tear off the bottom weld it to a flat bottom and through on a mud motor at 1 ft to 4 inches of water on average good luck I will not be picking you up when I fly buy you in my rig


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

just ducky said:


> Yes you can use your own dekes to save a little cash. But here's my take on it...the times we've gone to the lodge and rented a blind, we've always used their dekes. Why? Because the only time we do rent their blinds is when my buds and I want to be lazy and feel a bit "pampered". If I'm paying for their blind, which includes a ride out to it in the morning, why not have them set the dekes for me? Yep, pure laziness...I admit. But hell, if I'm paying for it, let them get up at 4am, cook breakfast for us, take us out to the blind, drop our lazy ass off, and pick us up later on. Again, I wouldn't do this often, but once in a while it's nice to be pampered. :evilsmile


Yea, you're right, I suppose that is what FPL is all about.....


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

30"Barrel;2857500 said:


> You will not get a 17 alasken any where near doug's blinds unless you tear off the bottom weld it to a flat bottom and through on a mud motor at 1 ft to 4 inches of water on average good luck I will not be picking you up when I fly buy you in my rig


Um...beg to differ, but I did it last year several times. From way in by the refuge, all the way out a couple of sand bars. Now I'm crawling along, and some times it required jumping out and wading the boat around a bit. But the water is up this year, so if I did it last year, this year will be a piece of cake. Nice thing about the Alaskan is it's deceiving...it doesn't draft more than 3" or 4" loaded down. But if I wanna go deeper, I can pull up, get in the channel, and motor out 4 or 5 miles very easily, and not worry too much about waves.


----------



## remy870 (Mar 19, 2008)

just ducky said:


> Um...beg to differ, but I did it last year several times. From way in by the refuge, all the way out a couple of sand bars. Now I'm crawling along, and some times it required jumping out and wading the boat around a bit. But the water is up this year, so if I did it last year, this year will be a piece of cake. Nice thing about the Alaskan is it's deceiving...it doesn't draft more than 3" or 4" loaded down. But if I wanna go deeper, I can pull up, get in the channel, and motor out 4 or 5 miles very easily, and not worry too much about waves.


just ducky I have a 18' alaskan and agree 100% they are a great boat! I was thinking about getting a blind for mine and was wondering if you made yours or buy one? If you bought one what kind and how do you like it? I've been using mine for a tender for my layout but thought it would be nice to have a blind so I could go out by myself if I needed to.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Don't you know Saginaw Bay is a roost? What the heck is wrong with you people.:evilsmile


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> Don't you know Saginaw Bay is a roost? What the heck is wrong with you people.:evilsmile


Exactly!!!

The people out there hunting need to stop right now all they are doing is pushing the birds down the flyway to Ohio! Maybe we can get the DNR to stop them from hunting the bay.:lol:


----------



## flavo (Aug 30, 2004)

just ducky said:


> Easy there Flavo...(and don't bring up the "S" word again, as in Stormwigeon :lol
> 
> I thought we did answer your question? The blinds that Fish Point Lodge has out there are pontoons...boats. They just happen to be without motor, and camoed up with brush. But it's no different than me leaving my 17' Alaskan with blind on it out there anchored overnight (not that I'd do that, but I could) You can't jump in my boat and use it either...it's my property, anchored with a line, not a "blind".
> 
> ...


This is what I was look'n for!! Thanks


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

30"Barrel;2857500 said:


> You will not get a 17 alasken any where near doug's blinds unless you tear off the bottom weld it to a flat bottom and through on a mud motor at 1 ft to 4 inches of water on average good luck I will not be picking you up when I fly buy you in my rig


hrm, musta moved them all back in because i've hunted next to them regularily.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> hrm, musta moved them all back in because i've hunted next to them regularily.


Well now I suppose that is possible. But if they're in their usual locations each year, 1"-4" of water?? Not unless the wind is really blowing the water out.

Don't get me wrong guys. The Alaskan is not ideal for those shallow waters because of the OB motor. But it is an outstanding all-around boat, where as a jon or mod V can be a bit tough in heavy seas. The Alaskan is a tank, but still floats in surprisingly shallow water.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

remy870 said:


> just ducky I have a 18' alaskan and agree 100% they are a great boat! I was thinking about getting a blind for mine and was wondering if you made yours or buy one? If you bought one what kind and how do you like it? I've been using mine for a tender for my layout but thought it would be nice to have a blind so I could go out by myself if I needed to.


Built mine from scratch 3 years ago. Or I should say one of the M-S members built it...I helped him :evilsmile It's a fold-down scissor type, and I've changed the camo out on it twice now. Right now I have the military netting on it, which works fine on the bay. I really don't want to openly say who it was because he really helped me out on it, and I don't want to send him a lot more business if ya get my drift  But PM me if you want more info.

One thing about Alaskan's is they are REALLY deep boats, and they sit way up off the water. So you have think about that when working on the blind because you need a lot of material to cover them. I learned that the hard way the first time through...needed to add on to my camo material because half the boat was showing :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Don't you know Saginaw Bay is a roost? What the heck is wrong with you people.:evilsmile


Honestly if this were Nodak, those guys on their site would probably be saying that!!! The guys on their website really don't like water hunters mainly because they feel it screws up their dry field hunting. In reality, it's mainly because they don't like diving ducks, and also most of those guys are just too lazy to water hunt because it's a hell of a lot easier to field hunt there.


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Interesting thread about the difference between "blinds" and anchored "boats". Does the anchored boat have to have a registration number to be considered a boat and not a blind? We had other people in our large floating blind on Saginaw Bay when we got there last Saturday for the youth hunt. Yep, we were rather surprised. Pretty ballsy I thought.


----------



## flavo (Aug 30, 2004)

ThumbDweller said:


> Interesting thread about the difference between "blinds" and anchored "boats". Does the anchored boat have to have a registration number to be considered a boat and not a blind? We had other people in our large floating blind on Saginaw Bay when we got there last Saturday for the youth hunt. Yep, we were rather surprised. Pretty ballsy I thought.


Did u toss them? 

I as I understand it if the blind is registered as a watercraft and has MC's anyone using it with out permission is tresspassing! Now there are laws regarding anchoring boats on the great lakes that must be followed the main one is a white 360 degree light on top to keep people from runing into it at night. This is law and is not follwed offten enough

If someone is in your boat and won't get out call the law!


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

ThumbDweller said:


> Interesting thread about the difference between "blinds" and anchored "boats". Does the anchored boat have to have a registration number to be considered a boat and not a blind? We had other people in our large floating blind on Saginaw Bay when we got there last Saturday for the youth hunt. Yep, we were rather surprised. Pretty ballsy I thought.



Ballsy isn't the word!

But, it really isn't all that surprising with the mentality of many so called "sportsmen" these days. Sickening to hear they are out passing their character flaws onto the next generation. Hope you gave them the boot and an earful to think about.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

sounds like it was not registered. if it wasn't a registered boat floating blind....go back and read the part about "if you gonna build a blind, be prepared to be out there early part".

i really have no sympathy for guys that get to their built blinds on the bay and they are occupied. I know some don't like that view, but thats how it is. you are staking out public land with them, they become public property in essence. I don't think they were balsy at all, they just seen a nice public blind and thought "what a way to enjoy the youth hunt". whats balsy about that? I could say its balsy that you built/floated a blind out there?


----------



## flavo (Aug 30, 2004)

Must get popcorn! 

If it aint registered it's PUBLIC!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> sounds like it was not registered. if it wasn't a registered boat floating blind....go back and read the part about "if you gonna build a blind, be prepared to be out there early part".
> 
> i really have no sympathy for guys that get to their built blinds on the bay and they are occupied. I know some don't like that view, but thats how it is. you are staking out public land with them, they become public property in essence. I don't think they were balsy at all, they just seen a nice public blind and thought "what a way to enjoy the youth hunt". whats balsy about that? I could say its balsy that you built/floated a blind out there?


I agree, but this is a toughie to me. Yeah, I know they're kind of "staking out" a spot by putting the blind there, but something just bothers me about climbing up into someone else's blind...legal or not. Now I've done it mind you...mid-season, mid-week, when there are like two trailers in the parking lot, and there are a gozzillion of these blinds all over out there...I've done it a lot. But what I've also done quite a bit, especially at some of these blinds that are parked in the only cover around, is just set my spread at the blind, then stand in the water and tuck into the cover just like I would always do. I've done this on both sides of the bay, and had some good shoots. Seems kinda silly to do when there's a perfectly good, and empty, blind there. But this way if someone did show up, they really have no leg to stand on. They could climb up in the blind and hunt, but we're gonna fight for the birds then.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

what really grinds my gears is these floating pontoon blinds have no markers on them. few years ago in a fog heading out of sebawaing i missed one by inches, goin real slow but i was way out in middle of bay heading toward pitchers reef.....scared the sh_t outa all of us. I was navigating my tracks on gps from like 2 days before and that boat was not there...they should be required to at least run reflectors or night flashers...somthing.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I like blinds. The less mobile a group of hunters is, the better for me IMO. If they are mobile, they'll start moving around and hunting different areas to find birds.

I'd much rather then tied to the first ridge at FP waiting for the birds to come to them.


----------



## flavo (Aug 30, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> what really grinds my gears is these floating pontoon blinds have no markers on them. few years ago in a fog heading out of sebawaing i missed one by inches, goin real slow but i was way out in middle of bay heading toward pitchers reef.....scared the sh_t outa all of us. I was navigating my tracks on gps from like 2 days before and that boat was not there...they should be required to at least run reflectors or night flashers...somthing.


They are required as an anchored boat to have a 360 dgree white light visibal for one mile at night! Report these bags of garden tools for creating a dangerous situation..the coast guard will respond!


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

I agree with the Kid, and would like to add that I think it is "ballsy" for someone to throw a blind in public water and then think they have a right to hunt there. 

So by those standards if I walk into a public marsh and sink a couple pieces of lumber in the bottom and anchor a platform to stand on or float something there to stand on suddenly this is my spot of public property before it is yours............

In a situation like that I will hunt the blind in public water if my scouting indicates that that is where the birds want to be. I do respect the person that built the blind and the work they put into it, and will ALWAYS ask them to join me. I will not however surrender the spot to them. Take the blind if you want, but that will ruin both our hunts. If it is a boat that is registered with an anchor light and that is where the birds want to be, Like JD does, I might have my spread out near it and be standing in the marsh or anchored next to the boat. 

Maybe when they market hunted and it meant someones livelyhood I might think differently, but that just aint so anymore. I have a problem with people who benefit monetarily from public property.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> what really grinds my gears is these floating pontoon blinds have no markers on them. few years ago in a fog heading out of sebawaing i missed one by inches, goin real slow but i was way out in middle of bay heading toward pitchers reef.....scared the sh_t outa all of us. I was navigating my tracks on gps from like 2 days before and that boat was not there...they should be required to at least run reflectors or night flashers...somthing.


 
Ditto that!!

On one of the lakes I hunt I have a bout a 3 mile run from the launch, and since 99% of the time I'm the only one out- I'll run it WOT as soon as I clear the no wake area. Last fall, I'm clipping along about 30mph and I can see waves breaking on something that looks unfamilliar...kill the throttle....yep, unmarked pontoon blind, anchored 200 yds offshore- lucky it wasn't a foggy / low viz morning, because it was smack in the middle of my gps tracks!


----------



## pluckthis (May 21, 2006)

what about the guys who tear, steal and even burn down the blinds out there. are the free to do that. i have seen certain people do this middle grounds air boat gang members aka wenekes


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Nobody is claiming any territory by putting out a floating blind on the great lakes. There are hundreds of thousands of acres on the Bay for anyone to hunt and if for some odd reason somebody wants to be in the same place a floating blind is located and arrives there first who cares how close they set up to it? Set up ten yards down wind if you think the spot is so hot and nobody has a legitimate complaint. But, let's not use the rational of "claiming public water" as justification for being cow bird hunter. Using someone else's floating blind claiming they are trying to "own" public water is just a pathetic reason for being a bum. 

In fact, a frequent contributor on the other forum got razzed to no end last year and is still teased about it to this day after complaining about being "downwinded" in his pontoon blind by a party who got there before he did! Nobody in their right mind has a beotch about where somebody decides to set up in relation to a floating blind before anyone gets there. However, let's have a moment of honesty and not kid ourselves about the REAL REASON some people mooch off other people's hard work and expense, it's because they are too lazy to set one up themselves......


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ScavengerMan said:


> In fact, a frequent contributor on the other forum got razzed to no end last year and is still teased about it to this day after complaining about being "downwinded" in his pontoon blind by a party who got there before he did! Nobody in their right mind has a beotch about where somebody decides to set up in relation to a floating blind before anyone gets there. However, let's have a moment of honesty and not kid ourselves about the REAL REASON some people mooch off other people's hard work and expense, it's because they are too lazy to set one up themselves......


hehe, that was a great thread.


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)

i'll agree with scavenger that if i had a sweet pontoon boat id hunt it for sure. in the other hand if its a registered "boat" it should be towed or driven out each morning not left out there. I mean its not permanently affixed to the bottom like a stilt blind. I know thats probably not "law" but its my personal opinion


----------

